# Moving to Ontario from the UK



## alexbremner (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks in advance for anyone taking the time to read this or pass on any advice. Myself and family (fiance and daughter, age 2) are looking to emmigrate to Ontario, preferably in or around Toronto. Are reasons are for the quality of life the region has to offer and also we feel that our family activities would be greatly enhanced in Canada due to the serious lack of community/moral spirit left in the UK. We love the outdoor lifestyle and want our daughter to grow up somewhere safe that can offer her a rich and fulfilling life and oppurtunity.

I am a senior manager within a medical devices business and manage a team of hospital reps and product portfolio within the european marketplace. I have looked for oppurtunities on the web via agencies so far but have not had a response, I presume this may be normal plus the holiday break. In this industry it is difficult to approach a company direct in the UK, is this similar in Canada?

Also whilst I have been researching the move the main theme is visa bureau's, is this the correct route to take to achieve the move, we aim to emmigrate in 12-18 months time, and which one of these many bureau's would anyone reccomend if this is the best route.

Thanks Again for your time.

Alex


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Alex,

Sorry taking time to welcome you to the forum, hadn't noticed your post until today. I love your reasons and motivations to moving here, I am sure you find family and outdoor lifestyle much enhanced.

There have been some recent changes to the immigration process for skilled workers and it would be well worth you checking Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada if you are eligible, then you may find the process straight forward without using an agent, or visa bureau. 

Of course there are many good consultants offering advice, but there are some who end up costing a lot of money and don't really do much for you. I would make it your goal to find out as much info as you can for yourself before approaching any visa bureau's.

Networking is very much alive in Canada, and gives the best results in terms of job offers if that is the route you take. You will need to approach the job search via many angles, online networking is becoming much more easy. Use LinkedIn, research trade associations, major companies, and build contacts in your industry. It may take some time but will pay off in the end. Make sure if you post resumes they are Canadianised and you are focusing on what you can do for the company. (I'm sure you already know that stuff )

Best Wishes for you and your family's future in Canada
Louise




alexbremner said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone taking the time to read this or pass on any advice. Myself and family (fiance and daughter, age 2) are looking to emmigrate to Ontario, preferably in or around Toronto. Are reasons are for the quality of life the region has to offer and also we feel that our family activities would be greatly enhanced in Canada due to the serious lack of community/moral spirit left in the UK. We love the outdoor lifestyle and want our daughter to grow up somewhere safe that can offer her a rich and fulfilling life and oppurtunity.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

louiseg.... what do you mean by a "Canadianised" CV? How does that differ from a British one?




louiseg said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Sorry taking time to welcome you to the forum, hadn't noticed your post until today. I love your reasons and motivations to moving here, I am sure you find family and outdoor lifestyle much enhanced.
> 
> ...


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

The style will be different. For instance it is illegal for employers to ask you any personal details such as age, marital status, number of children, etc so leave all that stuff off. 
If you are relying on UK qualifications make sure you have referenced them to the equivalent Canadian qualifications. Use Canadian words in the descriptions of your past duties, so they know what you mean. 
I've not read this site but it looks like it may have some useful help. Canada Resumes


----------



## alexbremner (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks... I'm on linkedin already and getting there. I've spoken to an agency briefly and they are calling back on Monday so we shall see then. Much appreciated!


----------

